# Dslr paint touch-up. .



## enerlevel (May 30, 2015)

Hi all.. I have some paint scratched off at the bottom of my dslr..  I got a can of matt black paint and just with a brush did a few touch ups. 
After 3 days of drying in, it looked like a very good job. Problem is that when the camera gets warm, the paint starts to get sticky and if it touches anything , it starts to come off... 

I also saw some guys selling a small portion of dslr touch up paint in ebay... is that durable ? Or anyone has any other idea ?


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2015)

If it's black you need, try a can of high-temp paint used for engines or barbeques.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd just leave it.


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2015)

Who knew cameras are painted?

First, you need to remove all of whatever kind of paint you used already.  Get it ALL off.

Then find a paint that is compatible with the base material and usage.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 2, 2015)

I would have left it alone. Scratches give it character and show that its been used.


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 2, 2015)

I would leave the worn look. Also, for any painting I think you will need a primer coat to give adhesion for the paint coat. The primer would depend on having a plastic or magnesium body. I would not want to use any of these chemicals around my camera. I am actually surprised at how little of the coating has worn off my cameras and is mostly in areas that if repainted would wear off again very soon.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 2, 2015)

This is just part of a cameras life.

But if you're really wanting to repaint it, car touchup paint or model enamel should work.

Sharpee also makes oil-based markers. You can get them at craft stores, office supply chains or college bookstores. Only use Sharpee brand. Less expensive brands are far inferior.


----------

